# Very capable table saw



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm agreeing with you completely on this one. I have the same saw. In my shop I like to go to the limit on how much power I can get without crossing the line to 220 volts. This saw fits that strategy. I also use a Woodworker II (thin kerf with a stabilizer) blade.

This is a solid workhorse table saw.

If I have a complaint, its that dust collection on this machine could be better. I get a lot of sawdust on the top of the table. Eventually, I am going to get an above the table dust collector.


----------



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rich: The dust collection issue for me is under the cabinet dust. But as you've likely done, some home grown solution like duct tape at those four corner out of view places took care of that. I also noticed that using a zero clearance insert increases dust left on the table top. So you would need an above the table dust collector for that, as you've said.
Rich


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice saw. Thanks for the write up…


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the same saw. I'm just getting started in this hobby but I'm very happy with this saw.

Incidentally, what's with all the Jet reviews this week? Funny.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats for the review.


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice saw!


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

Does it have a riving knife? I have looked at it in Woodcraft and I can't remember.


----------



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

It has no riving knife. That's possibly the only thing more that I wish it had.


----------



## Lerch (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I'm considering a hybrid saw to replace my old saw. It seems most of the hybrids share most of the critical under table parts, based on the part schematics online. Has anyone here had a blade drift issue with the Jet Proshop, like some do on the Ridgids and Grizzlies?


----------

